# current project updates



## OliverKBell (Mar 31, 2012)

<P><FONT face="Arial Black">So Im new to this website.  I finish drywall professionally fulltime and I find it cool to share current progress.  Right now Ive been working on some ceilings in bathrooms at a gym addition at a high school. There are 12 seperate lids and a 3 tier bulkhead Ive been working on (pic coming soon).<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111"></FONT></P>
<P><FONT face="Arial Black"></FONT> </P>
<P><FONT face="Arial Black">






<BR><BR>






<BR><BR>






<BR><BR>






</FONT></P>


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That's the busiest restroom lid I've seen in quite awhile


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, there's allot going on in that ceiling.
Good work though bro!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool...thanks for posting!:thumbsup:


----------

